# Sensational DQ



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

A DQ is never fun (know from experience) but this one has some humor 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=LugZI4dzEcE


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hilarious! The helperwork was needed in that one!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

That was a fun one!

I have an hemiplejic handler friend who walks like that and for a moment I thought this guy may have a disability too, not only for how he pushed the dog with the leg but for how he walked in general. Then, I noticed the guy is hiding his hands all the time 

This DQ is not so fun, though...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Haha! Crazy Mals!  I was wondering when the handler was going to take a bite...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gives a new meaning to "keep your pants on!"


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Catu said:


> That was a fun one!
> 
> I have an hemiplejic handler friend who walks like that and for a moment I thought this guy may have a disability too, not only for how he pushed the dog with the leg but for how he walked in general. Then, I noticed the guy is hiding his hands all the time
> 
> ...



Looks like he's trying to keep his hands from getting bit. Did you see how the dog went for his hands and he pulled them behind his back?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I get the feeling the handler wasn't all that surprised!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Someone probably told him he would lose his pants on that dog.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

LOL- now that is funny... poor guy- hope he didn't spend a whole lot of money to get to the trial..


----------

